# merry christmas!



## madman (Dec 21, 2012)

hope everyone has a happy holiday!


----------



## AlexD (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## dollarbill (Dec 22, 2012)

Merry Christmas to All!
  Bill


----------



## idigjars (Dec 22, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all.   Paul


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Dec 22, 2012)

We wish you all a Merry Christmas!


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 23, 2012)

[] Everybody have a Merry Christmas , and a Happy new year.....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas 

 I wonder if this thread will be as big as the gun thread ?? NOT!!!
  thats what i'm talking about. Lets see who says "Merry Christmas" Humbug!!![]


----------



## JohnN (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone and a happy new year. Hope it's filled with lots of bottles.


----------



## rmckin (Dec 23, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to ALL!! I am so appreciative of this site and all the wisdom,experience, and information inside these pages.
 Ron


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday Baby Jesus  you have made me the way I am.[]


 http://www.jibjab.com/view/FCp1RD0_Tf6Hnm71AqgEZA


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 23, 2012)

From.


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 23, 2012)

merry christmas everyone[sm=thumbup.gif][sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 23, 2012)

From our home to yours, wherever you are in this world,  we hope you all have a very Merry Christmas and a great New Year!  Peace!!


----------



## JohnN (Dec 23, 2012)

As the Hawaiians would say, Mele Kalikimaka. 
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqeT1ZQ0I4M
 And as the Italians would say, Buon Natale.
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqOKOrOLL3A


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Dec 23, 2012)

Everyone have a MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR full of some great bottle adventures.  Randy


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all of you from the frosty Alleghany region...


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 23, 2012)

So we are in our new digs, our old house is vacant, and re-listed after our buyer backed out the day before the closing.  So that is just the way it is at this time.  We are going to have a small Christmas but we like our new quarters.  I hope e very one has a nice holiday with their family and loved ones.  That is really what it is all about. Merry Christmas to everyone.
   Clarence and Agnes Matthews.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas Red*


----------



## epackage (Dec 23, 2012)

Happy Hanukkah, Kwanzaa & Christmas


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 24, 2012)

[]Merry Christmas All ! []


----------



## coreya (Dec 24, 2012)

Have a very merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 24, 2012)

Hope everyone has a safe and merry Christmas.  We all survived the apocalypse, now let's party like there was no tomorrow.[&:]


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Dec 24, 2012)

We are having a wonderful Christmas here in VA! We got about 3"-4" of snow today when the forecast called for rain. This is our first white christmas in about 2 or 3 years. It's such a magical time of year! Merry christmas everyone!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 24, 2012)

Hope everyone is with family and good friends, having a great time! Merry Christmas .. []


----------



## Dugout (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas! Blessings to all of you!


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 24, 2012)

A very Merry Christmas to you all.  May you be blessed with the promise that this day brings. 

 Hail the heavâ€™nly Prince of Peace!
 Hail the Sun of Righteousness!
 Light and life to all He brings,
 Risâ€™n with healing in his wings.
 Mild He lays his glory by,
 Born that man no more may die.
 Born to raise the sons of earth,
 Born to give them second birth



 Hark! the herald angels sing,
 â€œGlory to the newborn King!â€




 Love the tumbleweed Christmas tree!


----------



## epackage (Dec 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Merry Christmas! Blessings to all of you!


 Very cool indeed!!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all ~ 3 cops just came to my door and scared the life out of me. It's been a rough few weeks, but let's all pray for P E A C E on Earth. I've got some partying to do. Be safe everyone. Have a Happy New Year too! Blessings and Love to all ~ star    ~*


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas all!!!  ~Mike


----------



## epackage (Dec 24, 2012)

Getting ready to hit the sheets, have a great Christmas and a Happy New Year! I'll see you all in the year 2013, I won't be back back here until then, hopefully it's a great year for you all...  Jim


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all. Hope you enjoy & relax. I'll be spending part of it visiting wife in hospital, fell & broke hip on Thursday. Xmas present ~ new hip ! All very hip ! Oh dear, starting to ramble !


----------



## LC (Dec 25, 2012)

Well , the verdict is in . I got a rock and a bag of sticks again , hope you all fare better than me ! Dale , I hope your Wife recovers soon . Happy Holidays to all , Lou


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 25, 2012)

Have a Very Merry Christmas all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Dec 25, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS DIGGERS & GLASS LOVERS ALIKE!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 25, 2012)

Best wishes to your wife SA regarding a speedy recovery. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## splante (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry christmas to all abn members and their familys


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Merry Christmas! Blessings to all of you!


 
 Is that a tumble  Christmas weed  []


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Dec 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Rick, I think that was a 14' Fraiser Fir before it was tumbled.  Randy


----------



## Dugout (Dec 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If I remember right it is 5 tumble weeds stacked together. Another of the 2 daughters ingenious creations. Thank you all for the nice comments on it.


----------

